# Vamoots DR vs. CR



## jcgill

Hello fellow Moots lovers! 

I have been lusting over Moots for the past 4 years or so, and I even visited the factory in Steamboat Springs the past 2 summers. 

I was ready to pull the trigger on a Vamoots CR last summer, but wanted to wait to see what would happen with road disc brake technology. 
Since TI is considered a lifetime frame; I just did not want to buy a rim brake bike and be stuck unable to buy new groupsets for it in the future. 

Now that I waited they released the DR. I am fairly sure disc brakes are catching on, and I think that is the route to go so that I can continue to buy new groupsets in the decades to come.

I am not very keen at looking at geometry specs and comparing them.....so does the DR have a similar geometry as the CR?

I am looking for a do it all road bike that can handle everything from a 20 mile hammer fest to 50 mile group rides to even solo century rides. 
I doubt it will see and unpaved surfaces. 

What does RBR think???


----------



## Zampano

Looking at the size 54 specs the DR has a *slightly* lower BB, and a 2cm taller headtube. Its frontend geo with the 43mm fork rake and 62mm trail runs decidedly towards stability. The .5cm longer CS follows along those lines. Seems like a Strada Bianca style gravel friendly roadbike.


----------



## jcgill

Thank you for the input! 
How far off is that geometry from a "performance" road bike like a cannondale evo, trek madone, pinarello dogma, etc.???


----------



## Zampano

IMO *many* riders coming from neutral front geo need to learn how to turn a 60mm+ trail front end. Others adapt with no issues, some never do.


----------



## willstylez

If you want a true "do it all" road bike, check out the PsychloX. When I was looking for something similar (club rides, solo rides, touring, gravel), I spoke to Moots on the phone last winter, and they said the updated PsychloX fit the bill perfectly. It's essentially the same bike as the Vamoots DR, but just built a bit burlier, to cover the touring & gravel aspects. I ordered a Psychlo X from their recommendation and had it built by July....& its been nothing short of stellar thus far.


----------



## Special Eyes

Since I don't tour or ride gravel, the DR was perfect for me. Built it up from frame a couple of months ago. UDi2, hyd disc brakes. DT Swiss carbon wheelset, Lynskey Ti post. Stem has since been replaced with a titanium one with Ti spacers. Zip Service Course bars, Toupe Pro saddle. What a smooth ride!

click image to enlarge.


----------



## jcgill

Beautiful bike Special Eyes!!! That is exactly what I am envisioning; except mechanical ultergra group with maybe a DA crank.

What kind/lengths of riding do you use it for? 
How does it compare to any other road bike you have owned?


----------



## Special Eyes

Thanks, JC. I currently have four road bikes, but I should only have two since two are replacements for the other two that I should sell. For a few years I've been riding a carbon S-Works Tarmac SL3 and a Lynsey R330. I have always liked them both, but I somehow seem a bit more comfortable on the Lynskey. The S Works may be faster, but I'm not a racer and do my usual average speeds on either one. This past summer I got a Colnago CX Zero Disc w/ Di2, and really took a liking to the electronic shifting and the discs. I found the ride a bit harsher than expected, but still pleasurable. But I really needed to know how those components would work on a Ti frame, and hoped to be pleased. I finally found the Moots frame and after a fun build, I was far more delighted with the ride than expected. What a perfect combination of metal and parts. It's hard to ride the others now! I get about 400 miles a month if I ride regularly, typically 35 milers on some weekdays and 50-60 or more on weekends. Elevation gains per ride are from 2k to 3.5K. I also have a Ti Salsa mtn bike, frame made by Lynskey for them. Yeah, I like Ti!


----------



## jcgill

Thank you for the great info! 

I just have one more question since you are one of the few i know of that can compare a pro peleton worthy carbon S-works Tarmac SL3 to the Vamoots DR.
Does your body position on the Vamoots feel similar to the "racey position" that the SL3 is designed for; or does that Vamoots make you feel more "upright" like a cyclocross bike/relaxed geometry comfort bike? 

Thanks again,
Jon


----------



## Special Eyes

Jon, you can set it up that way if you like. The seat to bars height differential is about 1.5 inches between those bikes, as I have them set up. Since the seat height is the same across all my bikes (relative to crank centerline) that means the the S Works is a slightly lower hand position and a bit more racy I suppose. I would not consider any of my bikes to be considered 'upright'. To answer your question. yes, I do feel 'racey' on the Vamoots. But I'm sure there are racier setups than mine. I do not race, just like to try to do my best.


----------



## jcgill

Perfect! Sounds like what i am after! 
I love the racy geometry as i am currently riding a Madone and a Cannondale CAAD10. I am wanting a TI bike, but i want disc brakes and i would like to keep it in the same geometry realm as the Madone, and your SL3. 
Seems like a lot of Ti and disc bikes are more tailored for touring and comfort over 30 mile hammer fest machines. 

I do not tour and will only ride on paved roads so getting a touring or CX style frame is not what i am wanting or looking for. 

Thanks again,
Jon


----------

